# dish network 811



## clinty d (Nov 12, 2006)

will the dish network 811 receiver work on ota channels with out a subscribution to dish network? thanks


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

clinty d said:


> will the dish network 811 receiver work on ota channels with out a subscribution to dish network? thanks


You can use it w/o a subscription, but you must have a SAT feed attached for the OTA tuner to work.

Ken


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I read that someone tried that and it didnt work. He got a used 811 that he was going to activate but since it was a lease unit Dish wouldn't activate (and didnt want it back either)

He hooked it up for OTA and couldn't get anything with it since it wasn't activated.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

TonyM said:


> I read that someone tried that and it didnt work. He got a used 811 that he was going to activate but since it was a lease unit Dish wouldn't activate (and didnt want it back either)
> 
> He hooked it up for OTA and couldn't get anything with it since it wasn't activated.


That could be...However I know I had seen this asked in another thread with the following answer:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66388

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It was always discussed that it would eventually be a requirement to sub the box for 8VSB to be active. I have not personally known anyone to try this recently.

As such I have no idea if it still works without a subscription. It used to, but things definitely change.


----------

